# Great Western Rail Adventure



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I just wanted to let everyone know that we are working with Trains & Travel International to help promote their *Great Western Rail Adventure*. This fully escorted trip is led by fellow G-Scale enthusiast and former WP Employee, Chris Skow. The crazy part is, this 8 day tour includes 20 train rides... YES 20! This Pre-Convention tour still has some seats available. If you ever wanted to see some great western railroads and get some behind the scenes tours, this is your opportunity. Take a look at the itinerary, there are 3 trains the first day...

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ, Carla & I went on Chris Skow's Great Western Adventure the last time BAGRS hosted the Nationals, and had a terrific time! It was a real adventure that we still tell friends about. Highly recommended.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary Woolard said:


> Russ, Carla & I went on Chris Skow's Great Western Adventure the last time BAGRS hosted the Nationals, and had a terrific time! It was a real adventure that we still tell friends about. Highly recommended.


Gary, I wish I could go but for some reason I just don't have any free time!! 
That tour sold out in 2006 and we had some disappointed people who wanted to go so this time I'm trying to put the word out to as many places as possible so the Garden Railway Enthusiasts can make the trip. He just recently opened up the tour to the rest of his clientele...

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
*WWW.NGRC2016.ORG*


----------

